# Bearded Dragons-Smell?



## oddsleepjunkie (Jul 11, 2009)

I've heard some people say bearded dragons are very smelly! Is this true, just out of interest? Or do some think they smell bad and other people dont?:lol2:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Their feaces(sp) stinks IMO but thats it really and as long as you spot clean it doesnt stink for long! But tbh i dont think there is an animal whos feaces doesnt stink!


----------



## HushSilk (Jul 25, 2009)

sometimes when they have been to the toilet n then walked through it they can smell, they also have their own lizard smell lol they all smell different in there own way


----------



## oddsleepjunkie (Jul 11, 2009)

Lizard smell :mrgreen: 0_0 Now that's an unusual perfume i'd like to see! :lol2:


----------



## wilson1203 (Jun 28, 2009)

My lizard doesn't ever seem to smell apart from when he has just had a poo. as long as you dont leave it there for long and clean it up when you notice it, it should be fine. If the viv does seem to smell after a while just replace sand or whatever you use and give everything a good clean.. 

If the lizard does get covered in his own poo just give him a bath. I can only ever smell my lizard when he is directly below my nose. I personally think crickets have a horrible smell though!!!!


----------



## DanP (Mar 23, 2009)

Our beardie doesn't smell. His poo does a bit, but that's easy to clean up.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Mine used to smell when I had sand in there but switched to tiles and no more smells. : victory:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

imginy said:


> Mine used to smell when I had sand in there but switched to tiles and no more smells. : victory:


Yes I think that is key. Loose substrates absorb smells and even if you spot clean some of the "moisture" will be left in the sand and this will smell.


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

My beardies dont smell there poop does tho :whistling2: I keep mine on sand and that doesnt chuck up a stink:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Modern Dinosaurs (Aug 14, 2008)

Ours are on Chipsi bark which is spot cleaned throughout the day changed once a week with a viv deep clean every 2 weeks, the beardies get a weekly bath all this keeps any smell away i know people say they dont have time but we have over 50 reptiles and more on the way and we manage.


----------



## pymn nice but dim (Oct 28, 2008)

mine like to stink the place out they seem to love doin me little gifts on the basking rock and when the heat hits those bad boys theres a very unwelcoming woft when u open the viv still got a nice air freshener in my room now:no1:


----------

